# I took a 180 on my feeling on prop 22 today. I now support it



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OK folks,

vote yes on california prop 22.

I want to see it passed.

Why?

I want see prop 22 pass so that the federal government can look on in shock and actually do something about this in January. I think that in January Uncle Joe Biden is going to get some visits from some union guys and start doing something about worker classification on a national level.

Having prop 22 pass and having the California state governor and legislature go to the federal legislature and Uncle Joe to nip this employment classification in the bud might be the clearest path to solving the underpayment problem.


So vote yes on prop 22 so the California gov comes whining to the federal government that uber is being mean and Californians are too damn stupid to get when they have had wool pulled over their eyes.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Californians are not stupid. You have no idea how Californians are struggling and you will never understand.
Rent is very expensive and triple than South west state when pay is almost double. A lot of Californians needs to work 2 jobs. Some work 3 jobs to cover the house rent and bills. So they need Uber as a part time job. For riders who are working 2 or 3 jobs need Uber to be in CA and they want their pick up quick. They get up from bed early hour around 2:00 am. Some needs Uber Eats to make food delivery. Some needs ride when Bus is not avail yet that early hours. They have to switch jobs after first job is done and some needs quick Uber pick up. After second job, it is getting dark and they want to go home as soon as possible. Then they need Uber again.
So Californians need Uber more than other state does. Only Uber drivers and Residents from New York city would understand.

Edit.... During this pandemic season, after many has lost their jobs and when people don't want to go outside for foods, Californians need App base driving jobs more than Ever.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Californians are not stupid. You have no idea how Californians are struggling and you will never understand.
> Rent is very expensive and triple than South west state when pay is almost double. A lot of Californians needs to work 2 jobs. Some work 3 jobs to cover the house rent and bills. So they need Uber as a part time job. For riders who are working 2 or 3 jobs need Uber to be in CA and they want their pick up quick. They get up from bed early hour around 2:00 am. Some needs Uber Eats to make food delivery. Some needs ride when Bus is not avail yet that early hours. They have to switch jobs after first job is done and some needs quick Uber pick up. After second job, it is getting dark and they want to go home as soon as possible. Then they need Uber again.
> So Californians need Uber more than other state does. Only Uber drivers and Residents from New York city would understand.
> 
> Edit.... During this pandemic season, after many has lost their jobs and when people don't want to go outside for foods, Californians need App base driving jobs more than Ever.


I don't think that employment classification is going to end these jobs. Do you really think an extra $5.00 in price is going to get people to stop ordering food from apps?

Ideally...

Employment classifcation would get you folks earning the same money in less hours and less miles driven, or more money for the same hours/mileage (less likely)

Min wage by california/federal standards would about to roughly $27 an hour.

Prop 22?

My math shows as low as $15 an hour when it's busy to as low as $7 when it's slow.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

When Uber had needed to classify Drivers as employees, there would have been no more part time drivers. 
Uber would limit the number of drivers and assign drivers (their employees) to the location Uber wants them to stage. Probably, a driver need to drive 50 miles to start his/her shift there, then ask to go another area where the drivers are not situated or huge demand area from time to time and everyday will be different. I don't want some app controls my life like that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

going 50 miles to stage and work?

I'd take the $40 or so extra to go to the next town over to work because they are short.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> going 50 miles to stage and work?
> 
> I'd take the $40 or so extra to go to the next town over to work because they are short.


You were an employee so there will be no extra fees paid by Uber. You would need to drive to Uber stage area first just like you go to building where your job is at. That will be boring. So YES to PROP 22.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> You were an employee so there will be no extra fees paid by Uber. You would need to drive to Uber stage area first just like you go to building where your job is at. That will be boring. So YES to PROP 22.


Well here's the thing, yes and no.

You can't deduct the mileage between your home and the first and a last stops of the day.
You can't deduct the mileage of going to the shop to pick up a work vehicle and the mileage after dropping it off before going home.
And if your last stop is outside your metro area they have to pay for the miles to go home as well.

HOWEVER if a temporary work location they want to send you to for a day is in another metro area than those miles are deductible per IRS standards.

And you have to make min wage after all deductions (and in California you have to get paid for business miles so moot point)

So if I live in the Orlando metro area (which i do) but they want me to drive to Daytona During the Daytona 500 to cover increased demand or Bike week?

those miles to drive up there for one day or a few days would be deductible and they would have to pay for them (if i went under minimum wage they would have to "pay up" to min wage in Florida)

So for your example if I'm "assigned" to the Orlando metro area but if they wanted me to drive to Daytona for race day that would be payable.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> When Uber had needed to classify Drivers as employees, there would have been no more part time drivers.
> Uber would limit the number of drivers and assign drivers (their employees) to the location Uber wants them to stage. Probably, a driver need to drive 50 miles to start his/her shift there, then ask to go another area where the drivers are not situated or huge demand area from time to time and everyday will be different. I don't want some app controls my life like that.


I think all driver's would be part time, minimum wage employees if prop. 22 fails and AB5 is the law of the land. No full time drivers and no overtime.

Also, you would have to be hired. What are your stats? I am guessing that ants would be hired over cherry picking profitable drivers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I’m voting No because Uber wants it.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Great. Your choice as a voter.
If prop. 22 fails, are you gonna apply to any of the gig apps? Genuinely curious. I don't think I will. Probably go back to driving forklifts.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> I think all driver's would be part time, minimum wage employees if prop. 22 fails and AB5 is the law of the land. No full time drivers and no overtime.
> 
> Also, you would have to be hired. What are your stats? I am guessing that ants would be hired over cherry picking profitable drivers.


I agree on hiring for par time. I think if they are hiring drivers as employees, they will be choosing the drivers with no prior record of complaints by pax, drivers with higher rating and model and conditions of the car and drivers availability of driving time ( morning, evening and night). It will be by their choice not by drivers. So Prop 22 is better for drivers I guess.


----------



## The Mobile Notary 1592 (Sep 26, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I agree on hiring for par time. I think if they are hiring drivers as employees, they will be choosing the drivers with no prior record of complaints by pax, drivers with higher rating and model and conditions of the car and drivers availability of driving time ( morning, evening and night). It will be by their choice not by drivers. So Prop 22 is better for drivers I guess.


You know that there are other rideshare companies that will pay you and follow AB5 right?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Californians are not stupid. You have no idea how Californians are struggling and you will never understand.


The bulk of Californians are stupid - the bulk of Californians are struggling because they stupidly vote for stupid politicians who continue to make stupidity out of stupid. Stupid is as stupid does, you reap what you sow!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> The bulk of Californians are stupid - the bulk of Californians are struggling because they stupidly vote for stupid politicians who continue to make stupidity out of stupid. Stupid is as stupid does, you reap what you sow!


Do you watch films, TV shows, etc? Then you are stupid for enabling stupid people who make the TV shows and films you watch, _mostly_ from California.

Now meditate on the term, 'ignorant'.

FYI, high rents in CA are due to supply and demand _capitalism._


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> high rents in CA are due to supply and demand _capitalism._


The market is desperate to cash in on the demand and return to rent/mortgage price equilibrium. Instead, the entrenched power of the rent-seeking parasites is used via government regulations to prevent the construction of new homes.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Do you watch films, TV shows, etc? Then you are stupid for enabling stupid people who make the TV shows and films you watch, _mostly_ from California.


No, I don't watch all that shit that comes from Hollyweird. 


Oscar Levant said:


> FYI, high rents in CA are due to supply and demand _capitalism._


Only stupid people throw money away on rent.
Anyway, high rents in CA are due to burdensome regulations on developers; shutting down development because somebody dug up a nest of kangaroo rats or upset a couple dozen smelt fish, or mandating that solar panels & overhead fire sprinklers be installed. Ass-hat liberal politicians know how to keep poor people poorer by disrupting supply.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

@Stevie The magic Unicorn So you want to send this to a conservative leaning Supreme Court.... good luck with that.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> The bulk of Californians are stupid - the bulk of Californians are struggling because they stupidly vote for stupid politicians who continue to make stupidity out of stupid. Stupid is as stupid does, you reap what you sow!


And most of them will vote for the same stupid politicians again this year. You can not feel sorry for these idiots.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> @Stevie The magic Unicorn So you want to send this to a conservative leaning Supreme Court.... good luck with that.


Does not matter what @Stevie The magic Unicorn thinks or what you @TheDevilisaParttimer think either since you are both on the other side of the country. Not your issue at all. I am sure nobody here in California cares what you think since you don't have a vote on this issue.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> And most of them will vote for the same stupid politicians again this year. You can not feel sorry for these idiots.
> 
> 
> Does not matter what @Stevie The magic Unicorn thinks or what you @TheDevilisaParttimer think either since you are both on the other side of the country. Not your issue at all. I am sure nobody here in California cares what you think since you don't have a vote on this issue.


Actually I believe strongly in not violating California's State Rights.

However it's a major rideshare topic people are free to express their opinion even if no Californian cares.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I also beleive that major legislation in one state will inevitably lead to nearly identical legislation in another, or possibly nation wide federal legislation.

My point of this entire thing is that i WANT this issue to become a national issue, not an inidividual state issue.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> The bulk of Californians are stupid - the bulk of Californians are struggling because they stupidly vote for stupid politicians who continue to make stupidity out of stupid. Stupid is as stupid does, you reap what you sow!


It's not that simple when it comes to CA and the many many many many many many many many many X1000 stupid things they do.

Liberal strongholds in the Bay Area and LA along with rampant Democrat fraud over most of the states have gotten us where we are today.

Thanks to the changes in the law in 2018 with vote harvesting traditionally red areas of CA were turned blue *weeks* after the election when Republicans won. Every day after the election Democrats managed to turn in more and more votes (shockingly they were always for the Democrat candidate) until Democrats managed to take the win!


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> The bulk of Californians are stupid -


Says who ?
You, the Florida Man!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> The bulk of Californians are stupid - the bulk of Californians are struggling because they stupidly vote for stupid politicians who continue to make stupidity out of stupid.


_I'm a native Californian, and I approve this message._


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Couple of responders here are obviously AM radio affectionados. California likely engineered the device you are using right now, created Uber and Lyft. I could go on but making a list for you is pointless. 

Yes proposition22 has implications for employment classifications at a national level. Corporate socialism has been running This election won’t be the end of this fight either way. Unfortunately the way things run there is really little chance legislation can keep up with corporate technology and funding. The smarter lawyers are not working as legislators, they work for Uber. 

Federal minimum wage has been stuck at $7.25 an hour for over a decade.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> I think all driver's would be part time, minimum wage employees if prop. 22 fails and AB5 is the law of the land. No full time drivers and no overtime.
> 
> Also, you would have to be hired. What are your stats? I am guessing that ants would be hired over cherry picking profitable drivers.


What makes you think they can staff fleets at min wage...drivers are scared of Uber....why??? you have all the power....let them try to dictate to you when to drive and at what rate....good luck with that.....they cant do it and they hope you dont know that....


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

luckytown said:


> What makes you think they can staff fleets at min wage...drivers are scared of Uber....why??? you have all the power....let them try to dictate to you when to drive and at what rate....good luck with that.....they cant do it and they hope you dont know that....


Entire industries throughout the world are staffed by minimum wage employees with bare bones benefits, including jobs in California.

If AB5 is the law of the land in CA, then I will be treated exactly as an employee.

Employers dictating tasks, hours, days off and hourly rates is pretty much the definition of a W2 job.

Being able to determine when I drive and which unprofitable offers to decline are the essence of being a profitable contractor.

Vote YES on prop. 22, the lesser of evils.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> .
> Vote YES on prop. 22, the lesser of evils.


Few days ago my brother in law asked why can't Uber do prop 22 B next year if it fails at first attempt.

He said what if they fail and do prop 22 B next year with better terms. Would I vote yes then? Would the drivers want to stay independent then?

As a prop 22 HATER it got me thinking.

There is nothing stopping a more popular prop 22B next year. The AB5 supporters like me would flip sides in a heart beat if Uber satisfied our concerns.

Worst case and AB5 stands, it's not like Uber doesn't have the money, they can study why prop 22 failed and improve the terms to satisfy the complainers.

Yes to prop 22 B 2021

no fault lifetime Workers comp
Better contribution package so driver can enroll themself In their choice of benefit. 
Better mileage rate with guarantee it doesn't go down.
Driver cap so drivers don't spend more than 1/3 of their time waiting.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Few days ago my brother in law asked why can't Uber do prop 22 B next year if it fails at first attempt.
> 
> He said what if they fail and do prop 22 B next year with better terms. Would I vote yes then? Would the drivers want to stay independent then?
> 
> ...


Yep. As you stated, AB5 is the worst case scenario.

The problem is that the general voting public is determing our fate as contractors.

Voters do not generally understand the nuances of rideshare/delivery.

If hundreds of millions of dollars are spent and voters decide no on prop. 22, a revised prop. 22 is doomed to failure. Voters will not understand the differences between the old and new propositions.

Vote YES on prop. 22, the lesser of evils.

A new proposition two years down the road or an amendment to AB5 in favor of profitable contractors just ain't gonna happen. Prop. 22 is the only viable choice for profitable contractors currently on the table.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Entire industries throughout the world are staffed by minimum wage employees with bare bones benefits, including jobs in California.
> 
> If AB5 is the law of the land in CA, then I will be treated exactly as an employee.
> 
> ...


They dont want you....you are not an emplyee or an IC.....uber is in the business of renting cars.....how much are you gonna charge them for yours.....


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

luckytown said:


> They dont want you....you are not an emplyee or an IC.....uber is in the business of renting cars.....how much are you gonna charge them for yours.....


Seems they do want me. I can still log into the app. (Deliver like an ant for one day a month to stay active and have great stats.)

Not an employee or contractor? How is that possible?

I am a contractor according to the IRS and the California Franchise Tax Board.

My vehicle is over 18 years old, 295,000 miles and still running reliably. No depreciation left in the vehicle. Perhaps they are renting the driver.

Act like a contractor. Choose profitable times to be online. Decline unprofitable offers.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems they do want me. I can still log into the app. (Deliver like an ant for one day a month to stay active and have great stats.)
> 
> Not an employee or contractor? How is that possible?
> 
> ...


I want you to go to Uber/Lyft and tell them you are willing to work for 7.00/hour plus tips.....as long as they provide a car and maintain it....they will laugh in your face.......lol


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OK folks,
> 
> vote yes on california prop 22.
> 
> ...


Florida, the state of hanging chars.


Uber's Guber said:


> The bulk of Californians are stupid - the bulk of Californians are struggling because they stupidly vote for stupid politicians who continue to make stupidity out of stupid. Stupid is as stupid does, you reap what you sow!


Yep. Seems I am always end up on the wrong side o


luckytown said:


> I want you to go to Uber/Lyft and tell them you are willing to work for 7.00/hour plus tips.....as long as they provide a car and maintain it....they will laugh in your face.......lol


What you talking about?

$7 per hour?

Seems that the drivers who can not figure out how to be profitable are the same ones clamoring for part time, minimum wage employee status.

Are you in the unfortunate category of only making $7 per hour?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> No, I don't watch all that shit that comes from Hollyweird.
> 
> Only stupid people throw money away on rent.
> Anyway, high rents in CA are due to burdensome regulations on developers; shutting down development because somebody dug up a nest of kangaroo rats or upset a couple dozen smelt fish, or mandating that solar panels & overhead fire sprinklers be installed. Ass-hat liberal politicians know how to keep poor people poorer by disrupting supply.


Not everyone has a down payment for a house. In the meantime, the driving force behind price is supply and demand, other factor contribute, but they don't drive it upward like supply and demand does.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I also beleive that major legislation in one state will inevitably lead to nearly identical legislation in another, or possibly nation wide federal legislation.
> 
> My point of this entire thing is that i WANT this issue to become a national issue, not an inidividual state issue.


MOVE OUT OF CALIFORNIA

EVERYTHING IN STATE IS A KNOWN CARCINOGEN !

TOO DANGEROUS THERE !


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I'm voting No because Uber wants it.


DAMN STRAIGHT!


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Nowhere in any of the advertisements does it show prop 22 being beneficial to full-time drivers , the reason for that is because the pay structure under prop 22 is only attractive to somebody wanting to earn a few extra bucks


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Never forget Switzerland, they forced uber to go employee, 77% reduction in workforce. 50% remaining plan to quit they hate the loss of flexibility. Yes on 22.

https://medium.com/uber-under-the-h...sification-learnings-from-geneva-e3885db12ea3


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> Never forget Switzerland, they forced uber to go employee, 77% reduction in workforce. 50% remaining plan to quit they hate the loss of flexibility. Yes on 22.
> 
> https://medium.com/uber-under-the-h...sification-learnings-from-geneva-e3885db12ea3


Prop 22 will definitely keep flexibility, unfortunately comes with a substantial pay cut. You must keep your wheels moving 60 Minutes of the hour to get that minimum guarantee.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

How to tell who’s an Uber plant on uberpeople? They’re the trying to get you to vote for that awful prop 22


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> Never forget Switzerland, they forced uber to go employee, 77% reduction in workforce. 50% remaining plan to quit they hate the loss of flexibility. Yes on 22.
> 
> https://medium.com/uber-under-the-h...sification-learnings-from-geneva-e3885db12ea3


Places like Germany, Switzerland, etc did fine before Uber. They want to be left alone by this Saudi funded multinational pariah.

In no way does the small beautiful nation of Switzerland need this Silicon Valley style crap.

They can make their own apps, have their own ways, want nothing to do with Uber. They have super transportation systems. Like Germany they look down on Uber and the way it works. Germany has indipendent drivers, meter rate standards, drivers get licensed and work with a central dispatcher.

I have EU citizenship, I can fly to Switzerland or Germany tonight, get a taxi license and start offering rides. I will have meter protection and Uber can't touch me or mess with the rates, or brake the taxi industry.

Drivers in Switzerland or Germany live a higher quality of life than the ones in America. Their Industry is protected and rates are regulated. So what Uber let go of a few hundred drivers so Switzerland could preserve the dignity of the transportation industry.

The people let go get super benefits you can't even imagine. They will get taken care of until they find another opportunity for proper work. It's not America, they get unemployment benefits on steroids. You don't need to be sad for them.

They are kicking Uber out and preserving their industry and culture of work. If they want they can have a Swiss company for Swiss nationals, not some crap Saudi/American multinational app that they don't want in their country.

Super proud of Switzerland, Germany, London, NY, Seattle, California for fighting back Saudi/American Exploitative multinationals.

In Switzerland Uber can't mess with the Taxi, if you drive people for money, they don't let Uber degrade the rates.
Uber can't undercut rates. Anyone can get a license and compete with Uber, unlike America. Switzerland is a free market. A small swiss company can make a app for Swiss people and compete directly with Uber. I love it.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Californians are not stupid. You have no idea how Californians are struggling and you will never understand.
> Rent is very expensive and triple than South west state when pay is almost double. A lot of Californians needs to work 2 jobs. Some work 3 jobs to cover the house rent and bills. So they need Uber as a part time job. For riders who are working 2 or 3 jobs need Uber to be in CA and they want their pick up quick. They get up from bed early hour around 2:00 am. Some needs Uber Eats to make food delivery. Some needs ride when Bus is not avail yet that early hours. They have to switch jobs after first job is done and some needs quick Uber pick up. After second job, it is getting dark and they want to go home as soon as possible. Then they need Uber again.
> So Californians need Uber more than other state does. Only Uber drivers and Residents from New York city would understand.
> 
> Edit.... During this pandemic season, after many has lost their jobs and when people don't want to go outside for foods, Californians need App base driving jobs more than Ever.


Californians did it too themselves. They voted in lefty communist politicians and let CHINA OWN SAN FRAN. Uber an Gryft are culpable in not paying you enough but it doesn't seem like you ever could get paid enough by a private enterprise entity as your state is socialist. I just HATE the fact that my state shares a border with your corrupt state. Us drivers are supposed to be contracters not employees. As for Sleepy Joe, were all screwed if he becomes PREZ.


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Californians did it too themselves. They voted in lefty communist politicians and let CHINA OWN SAN FRAN. Uber an Gryft are culpable in not paying you enough but it doesn't seem like you ever could get paid enough by a private enterprise entity as your state is socialist. I just HATE the fact that my state shares a border with your corrupt state. Us drivers are supposed to be contracters not employees. As for Sleepy Joe, were all screwed if he becomes PREZ.


Are you talking about the same Uber, that is owned by Saudi Arabia's government and using Soviet Union's communist tactics while donating millions to the Republican Party to influence conservative voters?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Few days ago my brother in law asked why can't Uber do prop 22 B next year if it fails at first attempt.
> 
> He said what if they fail and do prop 22 B next year with better terms. Would I vote yes then? Would the drivers want to stay independent then?
> 
> ...


There's one slight problem with your idea.

The next election is in 2022.

By then Uber will have drivers classified as employees.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OK folks,
> 
> vote yes on california prop 22.
> 
> ...


Do you really think Sleepy Uncle Joe will be able to fix this?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Do you really think Sleepy Uncle Joe will be able to fix this?


I don't know, but between naps he might actually try. And don't forget with a lot of gig workers getting unemployment in 2020 they could close the "tax loophole" and require it on a federal level due to the unemployment issues.

If anything I think nap time joe will be more prone to back it once the unions show up at the White House to ask him to.

The Democrats are yes men to the unions. The Republicans bend over for the corporations.

I think we want the pro union guys in charge to fix this.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Californians are not stupid. You have no idea how Californians are struggling and you will never understand.
> Rent is very expensive and triple than South west state when pay is almost double. A lot of Californians needs to work 2 jobs. Some work 3 jobs to cover the house rent and bills. So they need Uber as a part time job. For riders who are working 2 or 3 jobs need Uber to be in CA and they want their pick up quick. They get up from bed early hour around 2:00 am. Some needs Uber Eats to make food delivery. Some needs ride when Bus is not avail yet that early hours. They have to switch jobs after first job is done and some needs quick Uber pick up. After second job, it is getting dark and they want to go home as soon as possible. Then they need Uber again.
> So Californians need Uber more than other state does. Only Uber drivers and Residents from New York city would understand.
> 
> Edit.... During this pandemic season, after many has lost their jobs and when people don't want to go outside for foods, Californians need App base driving jobs more than Ever.


I had lived in SoCAL in the late '80s, and even then I thought it was expensive (I was an aerospace engineer), although when I got a 550 ft^2 place for only $520 in Huntington Beach, I was feeling a bit better. Still, becoming a canonical homeowner was my version of the American Dream, and I ended up moving to a much more normal-priced locale and got a whole single-family detached starter home for about the same amount, that got knocked down to $400/mo after refinancing during the Bush-the-Elder recession.) It's gotten far more ridiculous out there now!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Defining ICs is of national importance and it should be decided by federal law once and for all. I think ICs are the best model for ride share, but that means the apps need to be built for ICs. Instead we have apps and corporate policies designed for employees, then have allowed companies to classify drivers as ICs. It’s MADNESS.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

stuber said:


> Defining ICs is of national importance and it should be decided by federal law once and for all. I think ICs are the best model for ride share, but that means the apps need to be built for ICs. Instead we have apps and corporate policies designed for employees, then have allowed companies to classify drivers as ICs. It's MADNESS.


if uber was an app for taxi drivers and professional chaffeurs i'd have no problem with it.

The chauffeurs would be charging $4.50-$5.00 a mile and in Escalades, Beemers, Lexus(what the F is the plural for Lexus?) and Teslas, and the tax drivers would be charging $2.40 a mile a driving Camrys and Sienna's, ect.

Uber could charge 10% off the top and have next to zero actual expenses, while making more per fare than they currently do.

Heck they could even take 25% off the top of taxis and it would be a survivable rate running dispatch calls.

The cabs would actually have a service worth using yaddy yadda, everyone would be happy with the service. In times/places where dispatching cars makes no sense, they wouldn't be dispatched. The airport comes to mind.

That's what they should do and what they should have done from the beginning. They do that and then they can let the cab companies worry about employment classification and the underpayment lawsuits, the customers lawsuits, the permitting, ect ect.

Right now the technology is overshadowed by the skeevy business practices.

Sure everyone would need commercial insurance but i think that's inevitable anyway, and would prevent people from doing uninsured cash rides. Probably the only way I see to completely eliminate that problem.

The only issue is that this model would eliminate anyone who doesn't do this full time, you could go to a taxi shop and rent a car part time but the problem with that is that pre-uber the weekend shifts were impossible for the part timers to get, further eliminating the odds of it working out for them.

Really i think this is the best bet, regulation of the industry.

53c a mile 8c a minute is what no regulation gets you.

For the record, the city of Orlando sets both the customer price and the driver taxi rental price. IE it's not the cab company that determines the maximum amount the cab company can charge us to rent a cab. It's the City regulators.

If uber unlocked the ubertaxi model for any insured licensed cab and eliminated X I'd get commercial insurance buy a meter and get a nice decal in a heartbeat.


----------

